# New Lifepo4 batteries?



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yup I heard of them before. Got price quotes but never tried their product. They did not have the 3 year waranty back then, and the max C rating was 2C instead of 3C.


----------



## jcsevparts (Dec 1, 2008)

Here are the prices I've got from them, does this sound like a good price?


Dear Josh,

Thanks for your enquiry. 

About price, generally, we offer to European and USA famous brand USD 1.8/AH of 3.2v. Our USA competitor quotes a price which is 3 times higher than ours. But in order to HELP YOU exploit new market and enlarge your market share as soon as possible , If you would place your trial order to us in near future , We would be glad to offer to you special discount of USD 1.5/AH of 3.2v ( our single cell is 3.2v) . ​​Comparing with the SLA, our LiFePO4 has the more higher performance/price ratio, you can draw the conclusion from the followings: ​​Our battery is a 100% safe and longest life new lithium technology, the life time would be as high as 2000 times under 80% DOD and it would be 6-7 times than traditional SLA battery and 2-3 times than any other lithium battery. Since our battery can stand high discharge rate and can stand 100% DOD, our 100ah battery capacity performance is equal to or better than Lead acid 150ah capacity performance. ​​Since our single cell normal voltage is 3.2v, 120v would need 40 cells.​100Ah single cell’s price is 100*1.5=USD150​200Ah single cell’s price is 200*1.5=USD300​120V 100AH price is 40 x 100ah x USD 1.5 = USD 6000​120v 200ah price is 40 x 200ah x USD 1.5 = USD 12000 ​​The charger price: ​​We offer customer 12v, 24v, 36v, 48V, 72v 8AMP /25AMP / 50AMP fantastic charger with the balancing function which charge and balance each single cell separately thus can prolong and guarantee the longest life of the battery. This is the international new invention with patent. Some customer has invested Million USD, but failed to design well such kind of advanced technology. Our BMS has been put into the chargers. We can offer to you the full BMS and charger. ​​Charger price: ​​120v 25AMP charger price is USD 810.​


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

What you have here is a standard price quote from a chinese or hong kong supplier. $0.50/ watt hour seems to be the going rate for most, if not all chinese LiFePO4 suppliers.

I want to make sure you understand that so far no one has bought from this supplier to the best of my knowlege, so do some home work on them and the risk is up to you to calculate before ordering.

Thats the problem with ordering something offshore like this. The price and perfomance could be great, but you can't exactly drive across town to complain if something goes wrong with their product after you get it.

So far I haven't heard of any recent EV'ers getting burned by chinese LiFePO4 suppliers, but still be careful.


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

Our North Texas EAA chapter President has purchased LiFePo4 from China HiPower. He is currently testing these in his EV (32 cells), he is using Hot Juice's Lithium Regulators and Evie-Systems BMS (monitoring) on these batteries. He is still in the testing phase but so far, they are performing well.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Zemmo said:


> Our North Texas EAA chapter President has purchased LiFePo4 from China HiPower. He is currently testing these in his EV (32 cells), he is using Hot Juice's Lithium Regulators and Evie-Systems BMS (monitoring) on these batteries. He is still in the testing phase but so far, they are performing well.


Thanks for the info. That helps.


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

If you were interested in learning more about what they have done so far and how they are setup you can check out this website. It doesn't have all of the details but does have a lot of info.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbarkley/sets/72157604137306905/


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

jcsevparts said:


> We offer customer 12v, 24v, 36v, 48V, 72v 8AMP /25AMP / 50AMP fantastic charger with the balancing function which charge and balance each single cell separately thus can prolong and guarantee the longest life of the battery. This is the international new invention with patent. Some customer has invested Million USD, but failed to design well such kind of advanced technology. Our BMS has been put into the chargers. We can offer to you the full BMS and charger. ​
> 
> 
> Charger price: ​
> ...


Blech. That place is way overpriced IMO.

810USD for a 25amp charger with no BMS/regulator at all? puhleeze. Unless the charger has 20 positive/negative leads it's not a real BMS they claim it to be (and even if it did I'd be doubtful).

a GOOD price on a 120v 100ah prismatic would be about $4500... so I wouldn't say they're worth the risk.

If my China radar is what it used to be in accuracy (when I used to buy a lot from direct factories there) there's probably a 200% markup on the charger alone.

Are you certain this is a factory and not a middle man posing as a factory?

Their claims are classic middlemen in China (redistributors). 2-3 times better than any other lithium battery? 6-7 times better than SLA? doesn't that mean everyone else's lithium batteries are only double what SLAs are? Yeah well we know that's BS.


----------



## jcsevparts (Dec 1, 2008)

Nevermind,,,,,, I think the Chinese are after me just fer my money..... Which makes them kinda dumb, I DON'T HAVE ANY MONEY!!!

He sent me a copy of a email, of him posing as his customer in USA, answering himself, telling himself how good his products are, and how well he likes them, and how he gave such a goodlow cost deal on them, etc. 

I was affraid of that, oh well, guess I'll find another supplier to mark off my list.

Thanks for all the input.


----------

